
Uber’s New Strategy: Buy Unprofitable Companies Like Postmates, ???, Profit - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep4pwp/ubers-new-strategy-buy-unprofitable-postmates
======
WBWBWB1010
I'm in the trucking industry and it's common knowledge Uber freight is a man
behind the curtain scheme employing 1000s of people, what else is fake under
the hood? Their rev per employee/ automated freight per employee barley breaks
that of an incumbent.

What are the unit economics of each of these businesses or are they riding the
Narrative TK set for them.

